# Ultimate Challenge UK: Bad Breed



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

December 6th, The Troxy, London

World Heavyweight Title

JAMES MC SWEENEY
vs
NEIL GROVE

World Middleweight Title

TOM WATSON
vs
MATT EWIN



Middleweight

CHRIS HARMAN
vs
DYSON ROBERTS




Lightweight

ANTANAS JAZBUTIS
vs
JASON YOUNG




Heavyweight

KEV SIMS
vs
VILLION WHITE




Welterweight

NIGEL WHITEAR
vs
MICHAEL PASTOU




Light Heavyweight

JIMI MANUWA
vs
CHRIS GREIG


Middleweight

JAMES ELSON
vs
JACK MASON



Middleweight

DANNY CUBITT
vs
MICHAEL JOHNSON




Light Heavyweight

KEVIN LUDICK
vs
JAKE BOSTWICK


Welterweight

FABIO TALDO
vs
EDGELSON LUA



Lightweight

JODY COTTHAM
vs
MARK SMITH​


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Not the best card, I was hoping for the Pointin/Mills fight that never happened in Cage Rage.

Oh well, looking forward to seeing any differences in Ultimate Challenge UK, hopefully it is better than Cage Rage was, if not - Cage Warriors is still the best on the UK Scene.

I have Grove and Ewin, but you never know with Grove.

If it's the guy that showed up against Berry (the first time) and Broughton, then McSweeney can definitely win.. I was suprisingly impressed by Grove last time out though, I thought Berry was going to have him, if anyone saw the first fight you'll know why, even though Grove won that too.

Lets have some Stav Economou on this card!!!


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this being shown on TV?

Edit: It is. It's on Nuts TV, but I'm up in Newcastle at the weekend so I won't get to watch it.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Got it set to DVR. I really hope this promotion does well, there isn't enough media/tv coverage in the UK for MMA.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Darkgecko said:


> Got it set to DVR. I really hope this promotion does well, there isn't enough media/tv coverage in the UK for MMA.


Yeah, who watches Nuts TV?

Cage Rage was actually getting some reaction when it was on Sky Sports for a while. People would actually come up and say to me "did you watch that Cage Rage?"

Now though, on Nuts, it doesn't really have much hope.


----------



## BobbieD (Jan 20, 2008)

Watching it now. Its basically just cage rage, same people, same everything really. 

Pretty poor show so far in my opinion.

Some of the fights appear to be very one sided. Some fighters are really over matched.

Oh well at least I get to see a Tom Kong Watson entrance!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Anyone got the results? Was 10 days agho but sherdog still havn't got it. Totally forgot about it.


----------

